# Dirt 3 Unfall Bildfehler



## Koyote (15. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich habe Dirt 3 und es macht  richtig Spaß 
Meine Hardware :
Graka : HD 6970
CPU: 695 BE
Alles auf Standarttakt

Nun zum Problem : Wenn ich gegen eine Wand fahre oder die Kurze nicht bekomme, gibt es immer so Bildfehler, also da kommen so verschiedenfarbene kästchen. Was kann das sein ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. Juni 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe Dirt 3 und es macht  richtig Spaß
> Meine Hardware :
> Graka : HD 6970
> CPU: 695 BE
> ...




Hi, war bei mir auch !! Mit dem Patch sind diese aber wieder weg 

LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (15. Juni 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Nun zum Problem : Wenn ich gegen eine Wand fahre oder die Kurze nicht bekomme, gibt es immer so Bildfehler, also da kommen so verschiedenfarbene kästchen. Was kann das sein ?


 
Dann fahr einfach nicht gegen Wände.


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. Juni 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Dann fahr einfach nicht gegen Wände.



 Ja so kann man es auch lösen


----------



## vidman (15. Juni 2011)

Das war ein gewollter Effekt.


----------



## freezee-e (16. Juni 2011)

grafikkarte raucht aber nicht oder?


----------



## Own3r (16. Juni 2011)

vidman schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ein gewollter Effekt.



Kann ich nur bestätigen! Das soll die Aufprallkraft darstellen, sodass die Kamera Störungen hat


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. Juni 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen! Das soll die Aufprallkraft darstellen, sodass die Kamera Störungen hat




Aber warum ist das bei dem Patch entfernt worden wenn es so ist


----------



## Own3r (21. Juni 2011)

Ich habe den Effekt auch noch nach dem Patch 

Kann sein das das ein paar User irritiert hat - aber atm weiß ich sowieso nicht was Codemasters macht


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. Juni 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe den Effekt auch noch nach dem Patch
> 
> Kann sein das das ein paar User irritiert hat - aber atm weiß ich sowieso nicht was Codemasters macht




Also ich habe das nicht mehr


----------



## Zergoras (22. Juni 2011)

Ich habe den Effekt auch noch, ich find den sogar irgendwie cool.


----------



## Freeak (22. Juni 2011)

Habe es ebenfalls noch und ich finde das ein Großes Atmosphäre Plus, den so bekommt man die Ungeheuren Kräfte bei einer Rally auch mal zu "sehen" wer schonmal eine Etappe in TV gesehen oder auf Youtube Angesehen hat weiß was ich meine.


----------



## Own3r (22. Juni 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Effekt auch noch, ich find den sogar irgendwie cool.


 


Freeak schrieb:


> Habe es ebenfalls noch und ich finde das ein Großes Atmosphäre Plus, den so bekommt man die Ungeheuren Kräfte bei einer Rally auch mal zu "sehen" wer schonmal eine Etappe in TV gesehen oder auf Youtube Angesehen hat weiß was ich meine.


 
Richtig! Stören tut es ja nicht, wenn man weiß das es sich dabei um einen Effekt handelt


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. Juni 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Richtig! Stören tut es ja nicht, wenn man weiß das es sich dabei um einen Effekt handelt




Ich finde das störend!!


----------



## Koyote (22. Juni 2011)

Ne, die Graka raucht nicht  Naja, wenn das ja gewollt ist, ist es ja gut


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juni 2011)

Ich kann mich an sowas gar nicht errinnern


----------

